
Genetic Endowments and Wealth Inequality [pdf] - yasp
https://nicholaswpapageorge.files.wordpress.com/2019/07/jpe_final-1.pdf
======
chmaynard
Some context for this paper:

[https://nicholaswpapageorge.com](https://nicholaswpapageorge.com)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/10/09/its-
bette...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/10/09/its-better-be-
born-rich-than-talented/)

